# Trying to decide on a new jib board.



## stan_darsh (Mar 10, 2013)

can't speak for the arbor, but i have a lobster jib board which is very similar to the bataleon and can say that the tbt model on that board, "jib tbt," is really mellow and has a wider center. you can press all day on it and won't get squirrelly. it's very flexy too, and today i bombed some hills with it and it held up super well for being a softer board.


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

The jib baord\disaster are super noodles you shouldn't have any problems pressing it even with it being clambered.


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

rome artifact rocker maybe? it seemed pretty playful to me and has a reputation as a great jib board. the guy at the local shop tried to sell me a 2012 for 200 bucks... i shoulda snagged it but decided to pass since im not much of a jibber.


----------

